# Uchee Creek



## Deathat330fps (Feb 5, 2013)

Who all is going in March? I am got my hotel and ready to go


----------



## rank bull (Feb 6, 2013)

ill be there its only about 45 min. from my house


----------



## GunShy2 (Feb 7, 2013)

We  need your help.  We would like to reach out to everyone that participates in 3D archery and will be  shooting at Uchee Creek ASA.  We need your support by taking a few minutes to place a Comment Card or ICE Comment on the computer at the general store.  If you are military you may call the BOSS line.  Uchee Creek has updated facilities with the addition of utilities, latrines and new targets.  Unfortunately, scheduled tournaments and participants have declined drastically.  

We have experienced some opposition to the use of the range and it appears such things as failing to pay prize money to the winners, changing the shooting times or tournament cancellation have deterred usage.  

Help us keep this upgraded facility available for use by supporting our request.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Feb 9, 2013)

Tell me more bout this tourny! I have always hunted benning and just got my bow and would to do it and even go stick a pig!!!!


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 26, 2013)

Archery Connection in Phenix City, AL will be hosting a meet and greet with a bunch of the pros that Friday (March 8th) at 6:00pm.  Come prepared to ask questions, get autographs and just hang out.  Bring your bows and shoot some, too!

Come see Chance Beaubouef, Levi Morgan, Nathan Brooks, Tim Gillingham, Thomas Gomez, Eric Griggs, Adam Hayden, Darren Christenberry and more!!!


----------



## solocam678 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yessir im ready. Will be my 1st ASA shoot.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 26, 2013)

I am going too! Will also be my first ASA shoot! I am a little nervous but really pumped all at the same time.


----------



## gretchp (Feb 26, 2013)

going!!


----------



## idj3061 (Mar 4, 2013)

Just s couple more days. Who's ready??


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 4, 2013)

Cant wait to get there!


----------



## KillZone (Mar 4, 2013)

Me too!!!!!


----------



## C Cape (Mar 4, 2013)

Getting giddy already...


----------



## mitchi (Mar 4, 2013)

Heading down Friday morning...


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 4, 2013)

Headin down early saturday mornin.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 4, 2013)

We will be heading out Friday morning as soon as we get the little one on the bus for school. Finally got my better half to try a ASA shoot out this will be her first one , I think she will really enjoy it.


----------



## Deathat330fps (Mar 4, 2013)

Wished I could make it. Plans get screwed up all the time.


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 4, 2013)

Leaving out Friday morning


----------



## MathewsArcher (Mar 5, 2013)

LCA Crew will be leaving on Thursday afternoon!!!!


----------



## BigJR (Mar 5, 2013)

Headed out Friday evening!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Mar 5, 2013)

*Specialist*

Ridin out Friday morning to catch the team shoot.


----------



## buglelip (Mar 5, 2013)

Can you register on saturday?


----------



## idj3061 (Mar 5, 2013)

Absolutely, you can register Saturday morning before the shoot.


----------



## mr10ss (Mar 5, 2013)

Jody, you can't start a thread and then back out!


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 5, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> I am going too! Will also be my first ASA shoot! I am a little nervous but really pumped all at the same time.



Will not make it,Grandmother is not doing well,will have to go be with family. Some of you guys know the situation. You all have a blast!!


----------



## KillZone (Mar 7, 2013)

Its getting closer, hope ya'll are ready to tear up some Alabama foam!!!


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 7, 2013)

KillZone said:


> Its getting closer, hope ya'll are ready to tear up some Alabama foam!!!



Yessir! Tomorrow Gona be along day.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 8, 2013)

Leaving out around noon from Macon, Ga.


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 8, 2013)

Beautiful day today. Ready for the am...pullin out about 5:30 or 6.


----------

